# Help/explanation needed on hydraulics please!



## Chas64 (May 14, 2019)

I do not understand the jargon used to describe tractor spool valves. I need a valve that will send pressure to a ram to lift but then dump the pressure pretty instantly to allow the device to drop. This must be available but i don't understand the terms, let alone the diagrams. Its for a simple, single ram post knocker. I plan to fit it into the accessory port on my kubota b2340. Thanks anyone.


----------

